# Picking the trunk.



## ThomasGTO (Aug 1, 2008)

Long story, keys are lost I planned on getting all new locks for the ignition, doors, trunk, and glove box anyway but I need to get the trunk opened up. I wondered if anyone had any experiences.. Thanks in advance.:cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Pull the back seat and crawl in thru the rails, you'll need a flashlight, needle nose pliers and maybe a socket set. You should be able to turn the lock extension to the latch assemble. If not remove the latch assemble.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree about pulling the back seat, but then I use a long (3+' ) straight blade screwdriver to the backside of the latch. You can slide it in along the rod from the tumbler and then just twist it to open the trunk.


----------



## ThomasGTO (Aug 1, 2008)

Great idea guys...didnt even thing about that.. Thanks!


----------

